# Colorado - Two Working Line...need a home (Moved)



## gregref (Jul 20, 2014)

I am very heart broken to say that I need a permanent or temporary home for my two Sheps. I would prefer a temporary...I have a 5yr old female working line from Germany. She loves to track and she loves her bite. I also have a 2yr old male who loves obedience and loves to hang with me. 

After taking a job in another area of Colorado we had to move into the city. We have a noisy neighbor who has a skewed view of Sheps. Because she allowed her dog to rome and my female chased her dog back into the garage out of my yard we still got ticketed. Not once but twice...because we rent we cannot put up a fence so we are now looking for land once again. This neighbor has been able to get two other families to move from this area, one of them with dogs to include causing a divorce because the man of the house wouldn't give up his dogs. She is a huge issue as we have come to find out over the past month. 

In the meantime the city is making me remove my dogs or put them down even through the male hasn't done anything. , the landlord has taken us to court to kick us out even through the dogs are in the lease. I have six kids and cannot afford to lose my home while we look for a new place to live/buy. 

My chooses are to find a temporary home for my two Sheps. I really want them back and do not want to lose them. My female is very fond of my kids and protective of them. She has been a great joy to work in SARDOC and Shutzen and the male has become very attached to me and is a joy to work in obedience and agility. We love our dogs very much. 

I refuse to let them go on Craigslist or a newspaper because not everyone understands Sheps and the work they require. I also cannot let them go separate because of how attached they are. We have separated them during vacation and they both go into a depression and just lay around. 

I'm hoping to find someone on here close to Colorado who can house these two for until next summer or sooner if we find a home. We live in a small city and its hard to find a home for my size family. If you are dead set on keeping them forever then I would do that if you know Sheps instead of putting them down. 

I will have to put them down on the last day of July if I do not find a home for them until I find a new home. If you can help please contact me. 

My email is [email protected], my phone number is 719-329-8934


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Where are you?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call rescues! Where are you at in Colorado? Can any family keep the dogs for you? Talk to your Schutzhund club and your SAR team!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Very sorry. As a fallback, I would find a boarding kennel - that will give you some time to find a foster home. Also either start a new thread or pm a mod to move your thread to the Rescue section where hopefully you will get more responses.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I agree with the other posters....try to find a boarding kennel or a rescue to take them while you look for your own space. Don't let putting them down be an option! . Best of luck!!


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

Try Front Range German Sheps.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You say your one dog loves Schutzhund. Track down a local club and see if anyone there can help you out.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you in the Springs or Pueblo area? I ask because I'm from the Springs. My cell is still a 719 number. 

Get in touch with Jim Beinlich. He's the owner/trainer through Cool K9s dog training. He may have some ideas for you.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Finding a rescue that will take on dogs with bite training is going to be a challenge, unless there are IPO people fostering for the rescue. Once in a while it happens that there are, so it's not a lost cause.

The two tickets and a "death decree" for the dog from authorities I think are going to be red flags for many rescues. 

I would suggest preparing a dossier with your documentation as to what really happened (assemble a scanned copy of the ACO reports, the adjudication decision, etc. to attach when you contact rescues -- most of them will want to see that documentation anyway). Rescues will need to know all the details -- hide nothing, and be forthcoming. They won't care about the mean neighbor; they'll care what really happened with the dogs. If they were to find out you are hiding information at any point, they'll stop dealing with you, so you must be honest about what happened (they may call ACO to see if there's a history on this dog, so it's better to let them know before they find out on their own). 

A reference from your IPO club or SAR group attesting to good temperament would probably go a long way too.

ETA: You might also consider contacting http://thelexusproject.org/.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe this is silly, but first, just keep ur dogs on long ones spikes down in the yard. Once your next doors neighbor dog comes on your property have her ticket for dog at large, or private property. Also, once you rented a place and landlord knew you had dogs, you might have them on the line if they try to remove you. Also which state are you in? As I am an ACI and state can not order you to put down a dog that has not been proven as danger. What where the tickets issued? 99 out of 100 if you take the ticket to court, all charges are drop, since this was right near your property. All you needed to do was show either e-collar control or long line. Also leash and dog control by law since most county's do not list exact and not two states do so, deem control also via training and voice commands. But with so if dogs do "bite" you are liable. Officers will issue tickets but must lend or refer to local ACO OR ACI. If your dogs are trained, and you can prove this to your local ACO you will be given an acceptation... Did you look into this?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The last day of July has passed. Are these dogs safe?


----------

